# That Christmas Gift



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

If you could have any recording (available or out of print) for your Christmas present, what would it be?


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Beethoven playing Mozart’s K. 466 with the composer conducting


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

A cleaned up version of Benny Goodman's Carnegie Hall concert.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Kirill Kondrashin's recording of Shostakovich's 4th symphony on Melodiya. That or the Nagano recording of Messiaen's _Saint François d'Assise_


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

A Philips CD of Herbert Handt's 1976 recording of Rossini's Missa de Gloria with Uto Benelli.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

A mere CD of individual instruments playing notes that sound like individual instruments playing notes and not a school intercom system.


----------



## AndorFoldes (Aug 25, 2012)

Kubelik's Dvorak symphony cycle on DG, newly remastered with love and care, on CD.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

AndorFoldes said:


> Kubelik's Dvorak symphony cycle on DG, newly remastered with love and care, on CD.


I will second that one


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

larold said:


> A Philips CD of Herbert Handt's 1976 recording of Rossini's Missa de Gloria with Uto Benelli.






This was bugging me for day's, now I get it it is Ugo Benelli

Rossini - Qui tollis (Messa di gloria) - Ugo Benelli


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Triplets said:


> Beethoven playing Mozart's K. 466 with the composer conducting


Found this in my collection:









In my opinion, the performance of K.467 is the better of the two. Beethoven seems to be pounding a little too loudly in many of the passages. The Salieri performance, on the other hand, is well measured, and according to the liner notes was not performed from memory, as was the Beethoven performance, but sight read from the score. Amazing! A credit in the liner notes is given to the page turner, a woman named Elvira Madigan.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Did Salieri play his own cadenzas?


----------

